# Pellicer Creek and Palm Coast?



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Anybody on here fish these areas? My job has me up here quite a bit and I'm looking to drop the boat
in some afternoons. Any inside info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

bunch of dang good fishin in there!

put in at the ramp off of a1a- and head north about 3/4 to 1 mile. go west there is a NICE flat right off the ICW that holds reds. generaly they dont spook real easy~


L.R.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> bunch of dang good fishin in there!
> 
> put in at the ramp off of a1a- and head north about 3/4 to 1 mile. go west there is a NICE flat right off the ICW that holds reds. generaly they dont spook real easy~
> 
> ...


L.R. Do we really want to go here : ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Palm Coast canal docks are known to hold snook.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Some of the locals say the snook bite is good around the bridges at night when the water warms a bit. Never caught one, but willing to start. LR, where's that ramp you speak of on A1A?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

You should buy a top spots map or hot spots whatever it is called, that will give you every boat ramp in the area. good luck


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You guys need to fish Stomach Lake with those sexy little micro skiffs of yours!  hint - check 1/2 mile from Flagler Bridge on East bank of ICW.  Eek back in there! Lotzoredz


----------

